# Sirius XM a buck a share



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

For the first time since September, 2008, Sirius XM is trading on the NASDAQ for a buck and change (2/17/10). 
It was just a year ago when the stock was at 5 cents a share, and "Chapter 11" was being tossed around as a probability.
Granted, a buck a share isn't fantastic but it may signal the end of Sirius XM's
darkest days. In danger of being de-listed next month, it now looks as though the stock will keep climbing.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Pete K. said:


> For the first time since September, 2008, Sirius XM is trading on the NASDAQ for a buck and change (2/17/10).
> It was just a year ago when the stock was at 5 cents a share, and "Chapter 11" was being tossed around as a probability.
> Granted, a buck a share isn't fantastic but it may signal the end of Sirius XM's
> darkest days. In danger of being de-listed next month, it now looks as though the stock will keep climbing.


The stock wasn't really in danger of being delisted next month. They were going to file for a temporary exception to the >$1 rule which would have given them another 6 months to get above $1, and if after that 6 months they were still below $1, the shareholders had already authorized a reverse stock split, which would instantly double the price of SIRI shares, but that they got above $1 without having to do any of that is good news... especially for anyone who bought in at 5 cents a share a few months ago.


----------

